# Moving to Dubai .. in Feb 2010



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello All ... 
I am an expat from South Asia, educated in Europe and working with a consulting firm.
I was recently offered a role at a global firm at Dubai Internet City, which I've accepted and I look forward to moving to Dubai in the first week of Feb 2010.

Although I have been reading quite a bit of what's going on in Dubai in the past few months, its always good to know the current happenings and insights from people on ground. For that matter, I look forward to your points of views.

Questions I have are:

1. What is a decent (clean/centrally airconditioned) area to find a studio to begin with ? (JLT / DG / IMPZ) ?

2. How far is the Dubai Internet City from these locations (JLT / DG / IMPZ) ?

3. what is an ideal commute from these areas to DIC (Metro / taxi / bus?)

4. Would there be semi furnished studios available in a budget of 30-40K AED (semi furnished as in .. washing machine, microwave, stove and a fridge ?), if yes, any recommended places ?

5. How long does it take to complete the visa process / stamping / medical ?

6. What's included in the medical test (blood tests / x rays ?)

7. how long does it take to get a driver's license .. ? what is the process ? 

8. Would my international driver's license help ? 

9. how much time does it take to get a landline telephone / cable and internet installed ? which one is better .. etisalat or Du ? 

Other than that, any thing you would like to point out is welcomed ... Also, do recommend any 'good' property leasing consultants, as I understand Dubai is flooded with them and not all of them are legit ! 

Thanks, and I look forward to your reply... 

Cheers.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't answer all the questions but let me try

_1. What is a decent (clean/centrally airconditioned) area to find a studio to begin with ? (JLT / DG / IMPZ) ?_ JLT and DG are good areas. Don't know much about IMPZ except that it is somewhat out of the way. And don't know if studios are available. Can check dubizzle.com whether studios are available in these areas, their price range, what they provide 

2. How far is the Dubai Internet City from these locations (JLT / DG / IMPZ) ? It will be closest to JLT 

3. what is an ideal commute from these areas to DIC (Metro / taxi / bus?) Ideal commute is your own car. Taxis will be next most convenient (prolly 15-20 Dhs one way from JLT). Metro will not be convenient for DIC as a location. For buses check rta.ae - i have no idea

4. Would there be semi furnished studios available in a budget of 30-40K AED (semi furnished as in .. washing machine, microwave, stove and a fridge ?), if yes, any recommended places ? 30-40K may be tight. Again, check dubizzle.com

5. How long does it take to complete the visa process / stamping / medical ? Should be 2-3 weeks. Depends on when your employer starts the process and whether you are already in the country or not

6. What's included in the medical test (blood tests / x rays ?)Both. Why should it matter. Its a very simple test where they test for some infectious diseases

7. how long does it take to get a driver's license .. ? what is the process ? Depends. Do you have a license already? If you have a Pak passport, you will have to take classes - 20 or 40 depending on whether you already have a license from some other country. If you pass the tests in one go and have to take 20 classes, it should take less than a month. You need to register through a driving centre which will handle classes, and arrange for tests. Emirates Driving Institute, Belhasa, Dubai Driving Institute, Al Ahli are 4 of the 5-6 driving schools 

8. Would my international driver's license help ? Refer 7 above. You can use Int'l driving permit (IDP) to drive while you are NOT on a residency visa here. Other than the IDP, your DL will only determine whether you take 20 or 40 classes

9. how much time does it take to get a landline telephone / cable and internet installed ? which one is better .. etisalat or Du ? 2-3 days. Better as in? Du is more customer friendly (RELATIVELY) but may not cover all bldgs, and mobile network coverage is crappy at places. But they have better mobile tariff plans. Internet plans are the same for both. TV can be with etisalat (e vision) or Du (both have package TV, landline, internet deals) and show more or less the same bouquets of channels which you can pick and choose - some bouquets of channels are Showtime (various plans), ART etc. You can directly take Showtime packages also, and then subscribe to ART etc

I have given as much info as I could. Search these forums for all questions that you might have - chances are its already answered. Google for Du/Etisalat/ Showtime packages etc. 
Will you have acco in the first few weeks when you come here? Thats the tough part. If your co. provides acco in the first few weeks, you can easily find your feet in the city
All the best for your move !


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi RSinner .. 
Thanks for the detailed insights on the initial steps I would need to take.
Yes, the company will be providing me with a hotel accomodation near DIC during the first week. I have a fairly good sense of navigation (lived in europe and around half my life), so moving around is not going to be an issue .. The ideal place I have come across so far is JLT followed closely by DG. Not a lot of people are happy about DG, however people have recommended JLT with fair enthusiasm. Research I've done in the past couple of days indicates I can get a studio between 35-40K AED in both the places. 
My Cellphone will be paid by the company, so I'll probably hook up the Du Package for cable / phone and broadband as it looks good.

I really appreciate your help and do share some tips on getting initial furniture and electronics. I know I would have to make a trip to Ikea within the first couple of days of moving in a new place.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I may be wrong, but in my experience, you can't choose between Etisalat and Du for your home phone/internet, which building you live in will determine which supplier you can use.

The medical consists of a blood test and a chest x-ray.

Everything else has pretty much been covered. For apartments, it's worth checking out Al Barsha too. Both Al Barsha and JLT are well connected for the Metro although I'm not sure how well connected DIC is. I think it's got a station, but your office might be a bit of a trek from it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I may be wrong, but in my experience, you can't choose between Etisalat and Du for your home phone/internet, which building you live in will determine which supplier you can use.


That's right. You have free choice regarding mobile phones, but not for internet etc. 

-


----------



## Niknpatel (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Sugarcubes,

good luck on your move....i am thinking of moving over there in summer 2010, so i look forward to your future posts on how you're getting along there.


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

Sure nikpatel ...  
will keep you posted  

did u get a job here .. ? or planning to move and find one ?


----------



## Niknpatel (Dec 27, 2009)

sugarcubes said:


> Sure nikpatel ...
> will keep you posted
> 
> did u get a job here .. ? or planning to move and find one ?


i have a position there ready for me as soon as i want it...but i have a busy year ahead of me here in the USA, and need to take care of quite a few things before i decide to move out there.

i am going to London at the end of Feb, so plan on flying over to Dubs for 2-3days to get a little more insight in to living there.

what field of work r u in?


----------

